# Should i band the mane?



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a local open show coming up Sunday I am doing a color class, western pleasure classes and a ranch trail class. I have a morgan gelding with a long mane I am not going to cut, since its a local show should I do the diamond braid? or leave it down? cant decide please help


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd leave it down. Make sure it's clean, tangle-free, and very lightly gel or hairspray down any frizzies on the crest for a clean look. Good luck!

I am curious what color your Morgan is, to make you eligible for a color class.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Cynical25 said:


> I'd leave it down. Make sure it's clean, tangle-free, and very lightly gel or hairspray down any frizzies on the crest for a clean look. Good luck!
> 
> I am curious what color your Morgan is, to make you eligible for a color class.


Thanks he is body clipped so he looks like this







and the rules said any color horse is acceptable so I thought i'd enter for the fun of it.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Cynical25 said:


> I'd leave it down. Make sure it's clean, tangle-free, and very lightly gel or hairspray down any frizzies on the crest for a clean look. Good luck!


I second this, I would not band a mane for western classes unless it is pulled, and I certainly would not braid. That's more of and English thing, to be honest! I've always preferred a natural but clean mane for western shows, even though pulled and banded is the norm for WP, equitation, halter and trail. Possibly a few others? Ranch horse classes are nearly always mane down and natural.

Cute horse, as well!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is trending in my area for horses with long manes in western classes


----------



## NoBigDeal (Jan 23, 2014)

Color classes to me are usually paint/appy. What is different from the color class and a regular class?


----------

